# My First Kingfish!



## SnookMook (Jan 7, 2004)

Sorry for the belated report and this was from a boat, but yes indeed. I finally got my first kingfish. I had the pleasure and opportunity of fishing for kingfish with Capt. Chris Diehl of Outta-Line Charters out of John's Pass Marina in St. Pete last week. I got hooked up with Capt. Chris through Mike Drake formerly of Don’s Dock at John’s Pass. Mike is now over at Marlin’s Dockside on the “Gators” side of John’s Pass. Capt. Chris is chartering offshore trips out of Marlin’s Dockside.

Well after numerous trips in the past on both coasts over the year and only catching bonito while everyone else onboard got their kings. I finally got my first kingfish. 










It hit a blue runner. Not too shabby at 34 inches and 12 lbs. Of course this was after first having to go through two big bonito and a lost kingfish to an eight foot bull shark which I fought and got boatside after a 40 minute fight. Whew!!! That thing killed me, but I had to see what it was. LOL

We were fishing in the Egmont Shipping Channel about 14 miles out. We ended up using sabikis to catch bait at markers 3-4 and 5-6. We then proceeded to fish out at markers 1-2. 

We got a kick out of the two bonito, as I told Capt. Chris the three previous times I had gone fishing for kingfish all I got were bonito. Capt. Chris assured me, “Don’t worry Mook, we’re gonna get you a kingfish today.” Well he certainly came through for me and I finally hooked up. 

After that it was time for Chris and his first mate Sean to fish so I could get some good video and photos for my column. 










Capt. Chris hooked up with the biggest of the day a 35 inch king, weighing right at 14lbs. I got a real nice photo of Chris which was in my report

It was a great trip. I got some good photos and video of Capt. Chris and Sean fishing and catching kings. We ended up with a total of four keeper kings, threw a couple back, and we had about four or five come unglued. We also caught two nice Spanish mackerel. 









That's Sean on the left, and Capt. Chris with our keepers.

Most importantly though, I got my first king mackerel! I also managed to get some good video for my Ledger website as well as some good photos for a future columns.










All in all it was a great day with Capt. Chris and first mate Sean Wert. These guys were a pleasure to fish with and I have say a big thanks for the invite and the opportunity to learn and shoot video and photos of how fish for them.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Awesome. Way to go.


----------



## BAYFISHER (Jul 6, 2001)

*love those pearly whites!*

GOTTA BE KING with those teeth.


----------

